# For those north of the Mason-Dixon line



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Winter Attire
Wear loose fitting, lightweight, warm clothing in several layers (the trapped air between the layers insulates). Layers can be removed to avoid perspiration and subsequent chill.
Wear outer garments that are tightly woven, water repellent, and hooded.
Wear a hat (half of body heat is lost through the top of the head).
Wear mittens that are snug at the wrist. Mittens offer better protection.
Gloves allow your fingers to cool much faster than mittens do.
Cover the mouth and nose with scarves to help protect lungs from cold air.
Attempt to keep your feet as dry as possible. Wear wool socks.

Frostbite
Frostbite is a severe reaction to cold exposure of the skin that can permanently damage fingers, toes, the nose, and ear lobes.
Symptoms are: numbness and a white or pale appearance to the skin.
Seek medical help immediately. Until help arrives warm the body slowly.
Warm the body core before the extremities.

Hypothermia
Hypothermia is brought on when the body temperature drops to less than 95 degrees.
Symptoms are: slow or slurred speech, incoherence, memory loss, disorientation, shivering, drowsiness, repeated stumbling, and exhaustion.
Seek medical help immediately. Until help arrives begin warming the body very slowly. Warm the body core first. Get the victim into warm, dry clothing, covering the head and the neck. As a last resort use your own body to warm the victim. Do not give alcohol, drugs, coffee or any hot beverage.
Warm broth is better. Do not warm the arms and legs first. This drives the cold blood toward the heart and can lead to heart failure.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Winter Attire
> Wear loose fitting, lightweight, warm clothing in several layers (the trapped air between the layers insulates). Layers can be removed to avoid perspiration and subsequent chill.
> Wear outer garments that are tightly woven, water repellent, and hooded.
> Wear a hat (half of body heat is lost through the top of the head).
> ...


 I think I've had Hypothermia for like, 10 years or so.:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I think I've had Hypothermia for like, 10 years or so.:blink:


No, the'at the, the, da, thast's de, de booooze takkin' dere.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I treat my guys well, I buy Champion hooded sweat shirts. 
I think they are 6 mil thick, 82% cotton & 18% polyester. 
Cost me $65.00 per sweat shirt, worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

As a compromise to the 'mittens', there are 'mitten' style gloves with a pointer finger.
I ones I use are leather outer and wool inner.
When it gets really cold, if I don't need the finger, I tuck it into the rest of the mitten.


----------



## LandenT (Dec 10, 2010)

festerized said:


> I treat my guys well, I buy Champion hooded sweat shirts.
> I think they are 6 mil thick, 82% cotton & 18% polyester.
> Cost me $65.00 per sweat shirt, worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah I do Champion as well, pretty good quality even for that price.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

festerized said:


> I treat my guys well, I buy Champion hooded sweat shirts.
> I think they are 6 mil thick, 82% cotton & 18% polyester.
> Cost me $65.00 per sweat shirt, worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
XL

Thanks, D.




P.S.
I don't have a problem wearing sombody elses shirts, even on my jobs. :no:
The important people know who I am. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Expensive but it works!!!!!!
I buy them at Cabela's

















I photoshopped my head & hands out the pic .........:whistling


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

tcleve4911 said:


> Expensive but it works!!!!!!
> I buy them at Cabela's
> 
> 
> ...


My wife bought me the pants ones last year for my birthday. They are awesome, and they have held up very well. Never thought I would say this, but they are worth the fifty bucks!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Expensive but it works!!!!!!
> I buy them at Cabela's
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup, looks like a perfect fit for me too.:whistling


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Or even those who live practically ON the Mason Dixon.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I noticed that I stayed much warmer when wearing knee pads with a full wrap-around strap. I suppose it is because there is a lot of blood which flows through your "kneepit".


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i have so much cold gear and heat gear and will never go back to old cotton thermals. 

my closet has so much underarmour it looks like a display rack. 

the champion heat gear type that target sells work pretty well, but don't last as long as the UA. i have had a bunch of UA mock cold gear for going on 3 years.

they also just came out with some multi-season ones that are pretty good. it warm or cold when it needs to be - really don't know how they do it but i am wearing one now and it does work.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I buy the heavy carhart hooded sweatshirts. I put thermals on underneath it all if it's really cold.


----------

